# Good Day



## amphona

Zdravím všechny a mám ještě jeden dotaz: My v Česku zdravíme dobrý den. Používá se tento pozdrav v angličtině? Kde a jakým způsobem? Děkuji.


----------



## ilocas2

V Austrálii se to používá, pokud vím.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi amphona, ne, nepoužívá se. Ten australský variant je spíš 'G'day' (jedna slabika). 
Podívejte se sem - 'Jak v angličtině pozdravit'.  (source: helpforenglish.cz)

[Pozor ale na špatnou radu: _"Spojení GOOD DAY ale existuje, jeho význam je však jiný než v češtině. Říká se při loučení , a je to zkrácené 'Have a good day' - Přeji pěkný den." _V dnešní době to už nikdo neříká.]


----------



## snedan

I am Polish expat living in Australia. I can confirm that greeting Good Day is really used in Australia in the same manner like Good Morning or Good Afternoon.


----------

